# Merkwürdiges Geräusch am PC



## eimer07 (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit höre ich manchmal so ein komisches Geräusch das von meinem Pc kommt. Es hört sich wie so ein pfeifen an, als ob irgendwo Luft rauskommt oder so. Das ist schon recht nervend da es ein ziemlich schriller Ton ist.
Ich glaube es kommt aus der Richtung vom Cpu-Kühler, aber wenn ich den Propeller stoppe, hört das Geräusch immer noch nicht auf. Das merkwürdige ist aber das es nicht dauernd da ist. Manchmal kommt es nach ein paar Stunden oder gleich nach dem Start.

Anfangs dacht ich noch es wäre meine Festplatte gewesen da die noch neu war, aber das Geräusch kommt eindeutig von wo anders.


----------



## Maxiking456 (21. Juli 2010)

Ist das nur unter Last oder auch im Leerlauf... und mach mal ein paar Angaben zu deinem System ----->Klick Mich!


----------



## eimer07 (21. Juli 2010)

Maxiking456 schrieb:


> Ist das nur unter Last oder auch im Leerlauf... und mach mal ein paar Angaben zu deinem System ----->Klick Mich!



Also am häufigsten fällt es mir auf wenn ich nur mit dem Browser im Internet bin, während irgendwelchen Spielen oder so habe ich das noch nie gehört. Das kommt auch ziemlich unregelmäßig und ist nach ca 10-15 wieder weg. 

Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium 32 Bit
DirectX: Version 11
Grafikkarte :	NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
Mainboard :	Asus P5W DH Deluxe
Chipsatz :	Intel i975X
Prozessor :	Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 @ 2133 MHz
Physikalischer Speicher :	4096 MB (4 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )
Netzteil: 570W


----------



## Palimbula (21. Juli 2010)

So grob aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich auf das Spulenfiepen der Grafikkarte tippen. Das kann auftreten wenn extrem hohe FPS gefahren werden in Kombination mit günstig verbauten Spulen auf der Platine der Grafikkarte. Abhilfe kann die Aktivierung von VSync schaffen. Dadurch werden die FPS auf die Bildwiederholfdrequenz des Monitors beschränkt.


----------



## Independent (21. Juli 2010)

Wo stellt man denn beim Browser die Vsync an?


----------



## eimer07 (22. Juli 2010)

Wenn es aber von der Grafikkarte kommt, müsste ich es dann doch während einem Spiel noch mehr hören. Das kommt aber meistens wenn ich so gut wie nichts am Pc mach. 
Würde das Fiepen dann nicht direkt von der Grafikkarte kommen? Weil ich bin mir sicher das ich es von wo anders höre.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Juli 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Wo stellt man denn beim Browser die Vsync an?



In der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mach das mal, ka ob das hilft aber mir fällt spontan auch eig nicht wirklich was ein.
Wobei... ob das wirklich hilft? (Soviele Bilder rendert man beim browsen ja eig. auch nicht...)


----------



## eimer07 (22. Juli 2010)

Hat leider auch nicht geholfen. Doch gerade eben habe ich bemerkt das wenn ich irgendwas starte oder etwas lädt das geräusch kurz weg ist oder leiser wird. Das kann doch nicht sein das es lauter wird wenn man nix macht oder?


----------



## Independent (22. Juli 2010)

Also wenn ichs rein mechanisch betrachte, dann hast du ein Teil (Lüfter oder so), das bei Last in der Originalstellung ist und sich im Idle verzieht und das Geräusch hervorbringt.

Kannst du den Rechner aufmachen und das filmen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Juli 2010)

evtl. Lüfter der wenn er langsamm dreht komisches geräusch macht? Stell mal im BIOS die minimal Lüfterdrehzahl hoch (min. 60%) und berichte dann mal.


----------



## Makalvian (23. Juli 2010)

Haste schonmal die Klabusterbeeren aus -schlitzen, Lüftungslamellen und dem Lüfter selbst heraus gepickt ?


----------



## eimer07 (23. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe schon jeden Lüfter mal kurz angehalten um zu schauen ob das Geräusch weg geht, aber bei keinem hats geklappt. Fals das mal im laufe des Tages wieder kommt, mache ich ein Video und lade es mal hoch, vll hilft das ja weiter.


----------



## Palimbula (23. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht kommen die Geräusche ja auch von der Festplatte oder von einem Bauteil auf dem Mainboard. Beides wäre jedoch sehr ungeschmeidig, da es auf einen Defekt hinweisen würde.


----------



## eimer07 (28. Juli 2010)

-


----------



## eimer07 (30. Juli 2010)

So also das blöde Fiepen ist doch nicht weg, war wohl nur zufall das es gerade 2 tage nicht kam als ich das eine Laufwerk ausgebaut habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber immerhin habe ich es jetzt geschafft das Kabel zu finden und ein Video hochzuladen^^.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqBJ8nZw7rU&feature=player_embedded

Bei ca 23 Sekunden kann man es am besten hören, da das Geräusch kurz stockt. Und ja ich weiß in meinem Pc herrscht Chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eimer07 (18. August 2010)

Hat niemand ne Idee woher das kommen könnte oder was ich ausprobieren kann damit das wieder weg geht? 
Mit dem Geräusch kann ich mich einfach nicht richtig konzentrieren und ich habe das Gefühl es wird mit der Zeit immer schlimmer.


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Kommt von den Kondensatoren der Grafikkarte.


----------



## eimer07 (18. August 2010)

kann ich da irgendwas machen?


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Hey, ich hab nicht gesagt das es die Kondensatoren sind. Es KÖNNEN die Kondensatoren sein, einfach mal Gehäuse aufmachen und suchen.


----------



## eimer07 (18. August 2010)

Aber so ein kaputter Kondensator könnte das verursachen? An der Grafikkarte sehe ich nicht das einer kaputt ist. Ansonsten würde ich morgen mal den CPU-Lüfter ausbauen und schauen ob dahinter was nicht in Ordnung ist. Weil aus der Richtung höre ich es am stärksten.


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Die müssen nicht kaputt sein das sie pfeifen, da kommt schon wenn wie oben genannt krank viel Bilder produziert werden. Im 2D Betrieb kann es schonmal 100k FPS  produzieren, deswegen sollte man im Treiber Vsync forcen.


----------



## Palimbula (19. August 2010)

eimer07 schrieb:


> Aber so ein kaputter Kondensator könnte das verursachen? An der Grafikkarte sehe ich nicht das einer kaputt ist. Ansonsten würde ich morgen mal den CPU-Lüfter ausbauen und schauen ob dahinter was nicht in Ordnung ist. Weil aus der Richtung höre ich es am stärksten.



Sofern ein Kondensator wirklich defekt sein wollte, würdest du ihn daran erkennen dass er Auswölbungen hat. Er sieht dann aus wie eine Tüte Saft oder Milch, bei der bereits der Gärprozess begonnen hat. Ausserdem ist die Oberfläche korrodiert, wie bei einer Batterie wenn Flüssigkeit ausgetreten ist. Kondensatoren stinken auch ganz schön, wenn sie das zeitliche gesegnet haben.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (20. August 2010)

Der Kondensator muss nicht kaputt sein damit er fiept:

http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/Pfeifendes-Mainboard-1029816.html


Davon abgesehen, wäre er kaputt (und geplatzt) ginge gar nichts mehr...und man würde das sehen wenn sich der Kondensator über das Innere deines PCs verteilt hätte, mir ist schonmal ein Kondensator auf dem MB geplatzt -.-


----------



## eimer07 (21. August 2010)

also das mit V-Sync hat nicht geholfen. Wenn es am wie oben im Link beschrieben am Mainboard liegen sollte, wäre das fiepen dann nicht von anfang an da gewesen?


----------



## Kyragan (22. August 2010)

Fiepen der VRMS kann bei einigen Boards auch durch PWM geregelte Lüfter hervorgerufen werden. Steck mal alle Lüfter die du am Board hast ans Netzteil und beobachte weiter ob es Geräusche gibt. Wenn nicht: solved. Sollte es dir dann zu laut sein besorg dir 5 oder 7 Volt Adapter oder ne Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## eimer07 (28. August 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Fiepen der VRMS kann bei einigen Boards auch durch PWM geregelte Lüfter hervorgerufen werden. Steck mal alle Lüfter die du am Board hast ans Netzteil und beobachte weiter ob es Geräusche gibt. Wenn nicht: solved. Sollte es dir dann zu laut sein besorg dir 5 oder 7 Volt Adapter oder ne Lüftersteuerung.



Also die Lüfter waren bereits alle am netzteil angeschlossen. Hab auch mal den CPU-Lüfter gründlich sauber gemacht. Leider ist das Geräusch immer noch da.


----------



## Palimbula (28. August 2010)

Sicher das du nicht unter einem Tinitus leidest?


----------



## eimer07 (28. August 2010)

-


----------



## Palimbula (28. August 2010)

Ich kann weder lesen, noch schreiben. Auch bin ich der deutschen Sprache, weder in Wort noch Schrift, mächtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (28. August 2010)

Du wirst wohl mit leben müssen. Irgendein kleines Teil da drin entspricht nicht der Norm und verursacht eben das fiepen.


----------



## eimer07 (28. August 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Du wirst wohl mit leben müssen. Irgendein kleines Teil da drin entspricht nicht der Norm und verursacht eben das fiepen.



Könnte das nicht damit zusammenhängen das ich ein paar neue Teile eingebaut habe und dadurch irgendwie mehr strom oder so benötigt wird und dadurch das Geräusch zustande kommt?
Kann man solche Sachen dann nicht im BIOS ändern?


----------



## Palimbula (29. August 2010)

Bestand das fiepen denn auch bevor die neuen Teile eingebaut wurden? Wenn nicht -- > Ursache gefunden.


----------



## eimer07 (29. August 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Bestand das fiepen denn auch bevor die neuen Teile eingebaut wurden? Wenn nicht -- > Ursache gefunden.



Ne das kam erst nachdem ich sie eingebaut habe.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (29. August 2010)

Ich hab das in den bisherigen Beiträgen nicht gefunden, vielleicht hab ich es auch überlesen, aber welche neuen Teile genau hast du den eingebaut?


----------



## eimer07 (30. August 2010)

Das war eine Festplatte und 2 Ram-Speicher, aber von der Festplatte kommt das Geräusch auf keinen fall.

Hier sind mal die Infos von meinem Pc. Weiß zwar nicht ob das was helfen könnte, aber ich posts einfach mal.

Mainboard :	Asus P5W DH Deluxe
Chipsatz :	Intel i975X
Prozessor :	Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 @ 2133 MHz
Physikalischer Speicher :	4096 MB (4 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )
Grafikkarte :	NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
Festplatte :	SAMSUNG (320 G
Festplatte :	SAMSUNG (500 G
DVD-Rom Laufwerk :	TSSTcorp CD/DVDW SH-S183A ATA Device
Monitortyp :	LG Electronics L1953TR - 17 inchs
Betriebssystem :	Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium Home Edition 6.00.6002 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 11.00
Netzteil: 570W


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. August 2010)

teste mal die Ram riegel jeweils einzeln. Taucht das Fiepen immernoch auf?


----------



## Freakypriest (31. August 2010)

Eventuell mal die Gehäuse Lüfter abklemmen ein kaputtes lager kann auch einen ziehmlich hohenn ton erreichen.

Oder was auch sein kann das dein Lautsprecher kauputt ist, fast jeder PC hat ja noch so ein winziges OldSchool modell wie vor 20Jahren, meist in der nähe der Festplatten.


----------



## tear_jerker (31. August 2010)

hast du eventuell einen syncmaser bildschirm von samsung?
manche modelle scheinen das als "feature" gleich mitzubekommen.  um den ton da abzustellen einfach jedes mal wenn du den bildschirm wieder anmachst, im bildschirmmenü von externen lautsprechern auf bildschirmlautsprecher und zurück wechseln.


----------



## eimer07 (31. August 2010)

ne habe einen von LG, und der hat auch keine Lautsprecher.
Ich hab grad in nem anderen Forum was gefunden. Dort hat auch jemand so ein fiepen im Pc gehabt, bei ihm kam das vom Mainboard.
Da wurde dann der Link hier gebpostet. http://forum.notebookreview.com/dell-xps-studio-xps/276661-advanced-rmclock-powersaving-whining-stop.html

Hab ihn jetzt nicht gründlich durchgelesen, aber ich möchte wissen ob ich das was da steht ohne Gefahr machen kann?


----------



## eimer07 (9. September 2010)

So, langsam ists schon peinlich mit dem Problem aber ich hätte da was neues^^

Und zwar habe ich moment WoW laufen und wechsel ab und zu auf den Desktop. Immer wenn WoW offen ist, geht das fiepen weg aber sobald ich auf den Desktop gehe ist es wieder da.
Das hört immer schlagartig auf wenn ich das WoW-Fenster wieder aufmache. Worauf könnte das denn zurückführen? Grafikkarte?


----------



## eimer07 (9. September 2010)

Alsooooo ich glaube ich hab das mehr oder weniger gelöst. Und zwar kann man ja bei den Systemsteuerungen die Energieoptionen einstellen. Da gibt es ja Ausbalanciert, Energiesparmodus und Höchstleistung bei denen ich ein Haken setzen kann.
Immer wenn es auf Ausbalanciert oder Energiesparmodus ist fiept es ganz laut, aber sobald ich auf Höchstleistung gehe (hatte vorher immer ausbalanciert an) geht das fiepen wieder weg.

Da das Geräusch die ganze Zeit da war, wird es denke ich mal nicht wieder kommen. Aber mich würde mal so aus Neugier interessieren was das verursacht. Ich denke mal da könnte es viele Gründe geben aber vll weiß ja jemand was genaueres dazu?


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. September 2010)

Warscheinlich ein Lüfter oä. was wenn es nur wenig beansprucht wird eben diesen Ton erzeugt.


----------



## Kyragan (9. September 2010)

Ich vermute, dass die Energieoptionen sich auf irgendwelche Spannungen, welcher Art auch immer, auswirken und deshalb die VRMs auf dem Mainboard beginnen zu fiepen.


----------



## eimer07 (9. September 2010)

Hm, werd mich mal im Laufe der Zeit mal bei wikipedia oder so darüber schlau machen. Scheint ja doch etwas komplexer zu sein^^

Danke aufjedenfall für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. September 2010)

Es könnte so sein wie es Kyragan gesagt hat.


----------

